# Replacement Wacom pen-grip?



## Link Wolf (Sep 17, 2008)

So I've noticed the rubber grip on my Graphire4 pen is all worn, torn, and coming off... For some reason Wacom doesn't sell replacements for just the grip (or at least I haven't seen any) and replacment pens are a whopping $40 and up. 

Is there someplace that sells just the grips? 
Can I perhaps take a regular pencil-grip from Walmart and use that, cutting holes for the buttons? 
Or am I just going to have to suck it up and buy a whole new pen for an absurd amount of money?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 17, 2008)

Link Wolf said:


> So I've noticed the rubber grip on my Graphire4 pen is all worn, torn, and coming off... For some reason Wacom doesn't sell replacements for just the grip (or at least I haven't seen any) and replacment pens are a whopping $40 and up.
> 
> Is there someplace that sells just the grips?
> Can I perhaps take a regular pencil-grip from Walmart and use that, cutting holes for the buttons?
> Or am I just going to have to suck it up and buy a whole new pen for an absurd amount of money?



Forty dollars is actually a lot cheaper than paying the intuos pen prices. But on Amazon you're looking at 30: http://www.amazon.com/Wacom-EP140ES-Silver-GRAPHIRE4-Pen/dp/B000CCD3E6/ref=dp_cp_ob_e_title_0

It hits the 25 dollar free shipping, no tax so there you go.

Coolgraphicstuff.com used to sell a lot of replacement parts but I didn't see it on the site.


----------



## Link Wolf (Sep 17, 2008)

I can't shop from Amazon, they don't accept Paypal. It's all I got. :C


----------

